# UTI Again - I learned something interesting



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi has ANOTHER UTI :doh: She just came off her antibiotics from the last one on Dec 2, and her follow up urine check came back clean. 

We were told to try to prevent these we can try a cranberry supplement, which we have. Our vet says these are usually externally started. Bacteria comes from the outside in. So he recommended trimming Teddi's hair as short as we can around her female area. Now that was not something I was comfortable doing, lord knows I wouldn't want to "snip" anything. So I asked a groomer to help me. This person said Teddi has an "extra" flap of skin down there. When I told this to my vet he says that could be our culprit. 

Apparently while not common in goldens, it is common in some bully breeds. Owners need to be diligent on assisting with the hygiene for their dogs or else deal with chronic UTI's. If the owners are good, they can all but eliminate them. DH and I are going to get some baby wipes and make a point of giving her a good cleaning daily and see if that can help. Man I sure hope so, time will tell.

In case other dogs have chronic issues, I thought I would mention to have your dogs parts checked for extra skin. Passing on what I learned. 

We do have Teddi on cranberry supplement too. I hope we can slow these problems down.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is called "hooded" vulva, andis fairly common. It can be repaired when a dog is spayed, and already under anesthesia. I am surprised that vets are not finding this when doing regular examinations.

Another forum member's dog is having the surgery after going through the same thing.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah Maddie has this. I've tried treating it with different cranberry supplements and it doesn't seem like it's prevented them, but I'm trying a new one now just got it in the mail today. But I think her vet said she was pretty "folded" so her case might be more severe. She's scheduled for surgery in March but her most recent urinalysis had crystals in it ... so I don't know what we have to do about that too.

These UTI's sure are frustrating!! Good luck to you ...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You'll need to use those baby wipes after every time she pees, not just once a day. A pain for you, but she'll hopefully get better.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> You'll need to use those baby wipes after every time she pees, not just once a day. A pain for you, but she'll hopefully get better.


LOL.......sorry, but just can't see myself doing that. Mine had UTI up to about 3 years of age but I got her on Dr. Fosters and Smith's urinary tract supplement. Totally went away. She's 8 now and I have cut the dosage way back as it wound up upsetting her stomach over time. She's still doing well though.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=521


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas, and support. My vet said stay away from the urinary tract stuff (like Foster and Smith) as it can mess with the alkaline of the urine and possibly make matters worse. If she does have a hooded vulva (my vet has not looked at her yet just the groomer) then that would not help anyway. 

This is her 4th UTI in less than a year, and she just went off antibiotics on 12/2 from the last one. Yes we did a urinalysis at that time and she was free of infection, bacteria etc. So if we can even slow them down I will be very happy the antibiotics for these is EXPENSIVE. 

At least she is a good girl about letting us work around her sensitive areas. Every dog presents new issues. I do know now that any dog I have from here forward (I always have females) I will have the vet examine for a hooded vulva before her spay, and take care of it then if necessary. I can't do surgery on Teddi now unless absolutely necessary. With her THR, we have already spent a lot of money on her, and I doubt her insurance would cover that surgery either. Probably another "genetic" condition.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I never heard of this before.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I do know that others who have dealt with this issue have been advised to let the dog go through a first heat before spaying as sometimes the hormones produced during the heat can help correct the defect. i recommend that you heck with your vet about this.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

desilu said:


> I do know that others who have dealt with this issue have been advised to let the dog go through a first heat before spaying as sometimes the hormones produced during the heat can help correct the defect. i recommend that you heck with your vet about this.


 
This is true if the vulva is inverted. If there is extra skin, creating a "flap", that is not generally the case - it needs to be removed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW I am so surprised for ONCE we had good news. Teddi doesn't technically have a UTI this time WOO HOO!!!! We do not need expensive antibiotics. HOWEVER, she does have some crystals in her urine so we do need to keep an eye on her. If her symptoms persist, we will need to do a culture. I have started cleaning her regularly. It is AMAZING how dirty she is. EEEWWWW :yuck: I am also worried she may learn to like being cleaned too much, if you know what I mean. :uhoh:

So we may have to change her diet. My agility trainer suggested a vet exam in our area. This guy is really into "nutrition" on dogs individual needs. He does an exam, blood work etc, and based on your dogs needs, metabolism, he recommends the nutritional levels. Not sure how much he would cost. Money is very tight still. But I will investigate who have used him and their satisfaction level, and perhaps inquire on how much. 

She is a unique challenge at least I think in nutrition area, she is very skinny needs to be there because of her hips, but I am not sure we are feeding her right based on her needs. She can seem to bottom out in higher levels of exercise (agility class, dock jumping competitions etc). So it could be worth our while to change.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya learn something every day. Thanks for the info. I currently have two boys, but all knowledge is good. I might help a friend or get a femal dog one day.
Hope things keep getting better.


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hopefully this is something you'll be able to have taken care of fairly easily. In the meantime, I would definitely look into a cranberry supplement. While it may not be as effective in your dog's case as it usually is (if she has the problem of a hooded vulva), but it's worth it to try if there's any chance it could help. Cranberry supplements can really go a long way to help prevent UTIs, especially when they are reoccurring consistently.


----------

